# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El papel de la energía nuclear en la transición energética

## Jonasino

> Foro Nuclear participó ayer en la jornada "Transición Energética: Pasos hacia un nuevo modelo energético" organizada por la Escuela Técnica Superior de Ingenieros Industriales de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid, en colaboración con Energía y Sociedad.
> 
> La jornada estuvo inaugurada por el Secretario de Estado de Energía, Alberto Nadal y a continuación se celebraron dos mesas redondas en las que se profundizó sobre diversos aspectos del nuevo modelo energético, su impacto en la competitividad del sector y la sostenibilidad medioambiental.
> 
> El presidente de Foro Nuclear, Antonio Cornadó, participó como ponente junto con María Sicilia, directora de estrategia de Enagás; José María González Moya, director general de la Asociación de Productores de Energías Renovables y Miguel Duvisón, director general de Operación de Red Eléctrica de España en la mesa titulada "Retos técnicos de la transición del modelo energético hacia la sostenibilidad medioambiental".
> 
> Durante su intervención, Antonio Cornadó defendió la necesidad de que España cuente con un plan de transición energética en el horizonte 2050 con un mix de generación que le permita cumplir los compromisos adquiridos por nuestro país dentro de los objetivos europeos y mundiales de descarbonización de la economía. En este sentido, Cornadó hizo hincapié en que es imprescindible la continuidad del parque nuclear nacional ya que si en el año 2030 -marcado por la Unión Europea como objetivo en el Paquete Energía-Clima- no estuvieran operativas la centrales nucleares, habría que adoptar de manera urgente un plan improvisado de transición energética y sustituir su aportación al sistema eléctrico nacional, que actualmente es de un 20% de la demanda.
> 
> "Las ventajas de mantener el parque nuclear nacional garantizando siempre la seguridad- son muy superiores a los inconvenientes; es además una estrategia sencilla y asumible y la industria nuclear está capacitada para hacerlo" señaló el Presidente de Foro Nuclear y añadió que "esta fuente de generación puede y debe jugar un papel importante en la transición energética, que es una realidad que ya estamos viviendo puesto que nuestra sociedad y nuestro entorno se orientan hacia economías bajas en carbono que permitan un futuro sostenible."


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...ion-energetica

----------


## termopar

Más propaganda, a parte de la que nos introducen en el foro desde hace un mes.

----------


## Jonasino

> Más propaganda, a parte de la que nos introducen en el foro desde hace un mes.




En fin ...............

----------

